# Demon's Gaze RP Thread



## InfIchi (Mar 14, 2011)

Rules-
No Godmodding.

No use of other players characters without permission or consent, unless you've RP'ed with them before and trust them.

No killing other players characters without consent. 

No Godmodding.  Seriously.

You will recieve points on a weekly basis that you can put into one of  your four stats, The points will up your ADL or your DPL. I'll try and  work out a level sheet for you.

Play Nice.

Turn of Sigs in RP thread.

If you have a problem bring it to me or take it to PMs.

Try to discuss problems in the OOC, if it gets too serious, see the previous rule.


*TURN OFF SIGNATURES IN RP THREAD*

Have Fun!




 Ten Years Ago-
  The world was quiet, Life had continued like life always would, marching forward towards whatever end it had chosen. People going about their lives, Moving forward, resembling ants in a colony; they scurry about the ground and streets, up stairs and through tunnels. Fearful of the invisible eyes of their creator, or scoffing at such false ideals, humanity is a complex yet simple system of animals who think they know better. Humanity believes itself to be at the top, they know what normal is and must scoff anything that violates that belief. 

  Perhaps that is why it happened. Perhaps, perhaps it was humanity?s fault for being so vain, Humanity?s fault for taking their position at the top for granted. It was on this day, ten years ago, that the world would change forever. Quakes struck, Tsunami?s formed, Tornado?s ripped through Europe, and Maelstroms opened in the sea. Buildings all across the world shook and crumbled, wind sent glass flying through the air with enough power to slice a head off. 

  The devastation that occurred on a global scale would never be matched by anything seen before in the history of humanity. Entire countries were wiped out, States sent into disarray, but humanity is a resilient species.  In the wake of millions of deaths, thousands of hours were put into the restructuring.  Though after this event, strange things had happened? Humans had awoken from comas, from wounds that should have killed a normal being.  They awoke, Changed, forever changed. 

  Their bodies had undergone an evolution; they had become something new, something beyond that of human.  They now had power, but because they were different, humanity banished them. They mocked them, they killed them, and they forced them out of their homes.  But because humanity is resilient, these people banded together, they formed communities for the purpose of strengthening themselves. They would take back what had been taken away!

  But the government would not stand for this; to combat this thread special agencies were made. Taking those with powers and implanting them into special soldiers, or even converting them to their cause.  They were the Demon Capture Squad and the Demon Monitoring Squad. 

  And now, Ten years after the beginning of these events, You will begin your story?
​


----------



## Kei (Mar 14, 2011)

*Rika Moon- The 'Pampered Princess'*

"Okay, Rika give it another go." the scientist behind the window told the girl as he adjusted the computer and his on lookers watched as the 'cursed person' looked around and then nodded once she heard him on the intercom. They all dressed in white, they said once her power was removed or even can become manipulated...

She will never be considered cursed again, but pure, like the people in the white coat

"Adding 50 pounds..." the scientist said

Rika eyes widen in horror,"But that was way more than yesterdays!"she complained,My body can't take anymore stress...Dr.Rocko said so!"

Her body covered from head to toe with patches measuring her response, her emotions, and her body. The scientist didn't seem to be moved by the girls cries of worry and pain, but the person at the computer at the typing fiercely with his white suit, representing that he was pure just shook his head.

"Its all for science Rika..."he said, "We must control that power....You do want to go outside right? Find happiness? That was what you told Dr.Rocko?"

She looked down in shame as she nodded

"Good...50 pounds.." he said, "Step on the board Rika and I will add the pressure..."

"Yes..."she frowned

She stepped on the metal bored, her white t-shirt and black shorts holding her figure tightly. For a minute nothing happened it was silent but then it was a ding and Rika felt like a brick wall slammed upon her. 

"Remember try to stay up.."the scientist said

She nodded and then another feeling of a brick wall crashed upon her. She grit her teeth as pain flashed across her whole body...

100 pounds

"Another 50..."

Rika felt her knees tighten up as she tried to stand

150 pounds

"...." the scientist looked at his colleague and nodded, the colleague looked up painfully at the girl who was struggling to keep the weight from crushing her body and then back to the computer, to her regret, she cracked another 50 pounds to the girl body

200 pounds

"Ahhh!!!!"Rika let out a painful scream that pierced the small white room filled with equipment but she stood even as she heard something break, she tried to keep up... 

"Sir...I don't think she can take anymore..." the colleague complained her female side clearly showing

"Shut up woman! Another 50! This is or science!" he yelled at her almost raising his hand to slap her

250

"KYAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!"

Rika slammed down on the weight plate as she felt another crashing force and her leg broke because of the pressure. The scientist took note as more pressure crushed the girl body. Soon the radars went off as the sign of her curse began to go crazy.

The scientist smiled as he adjusted his glasses, "Good girl..."

Another scientist came up behind the one with the glasses, his bright orange hair stood out.

"Thats our princess for you...." he told the guy with glasses

Soon inside of the room everything began to break as a flash of blinding light took over the room blinding the scientist....

Once the light died down....Rika Moon....Was out cold....


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 15, 2011)

DCS Headquarters-

Zack stretched out as he hoped out of bed, being apart of the DCS meant getting to stay in the HQ's dorms. It was good for Zack, he had no where else to go. He stretched out a bit and tossed on his clothes. "Alright, Let's go have some breakyfast." He smirked, throwing open the door to his room and slamming it behind him.

He rushed down the steps of the building, he hated waiting for the elevator. Once he reached the bottom he rushed towards the cafeteria, today was his favorite breakfast.... Beer Waffles. "Why didn't they think these up sooner!?" Zack's plat of food nearly reached the roof as he scarfed it down like lightning.... "Zack, Please report to the Lieutenants office, He has a job for you....


----------



## Kei (Mar 15, 2011)

*Rika Moon //Waking Up*

Rika woke up her body numb and her head pounding, she looked around and notice that she was in her room.  More notably her own bed, she turned and notices how her skin reacted to the coldness of the covers. Rika closed her eyes and then covered them with her hands as she let out a silent sob. Not again. Dear God, have she truly loss all hope in his eyes?

She whipped them clear before getting up; wrapping herself with her silk sheets she went to the closet and got dressed.  At the kitchen, she saw a note telling her of her next check up and thanking her for being so cooperative…

She balled up the paper and threw it at the wall…

She was the Princess of all demons, she showed the most strength and plus she was the scientist favorite. She did the test and experiments, she didn’t fight back and was awarded with this room in Green Block. It had everything she would ever want, like a small house, the therapist would come and ask her questions as she played her piano and she would answer…

But at the same time it was time to go, leave this place and be with people like her. 

Once stepping outside it was like wind to her face, a bunch of powers circled around her and she registered them all in her memory. 

“This is truthfully heaven…” she smiled


----------



## Vergil (Mar 15, 2011)

Jason Mordecai DCS

Jason had been given a new target. This one was meant to be a tricky one to catch which would make it all the more satisfying when he did it. 

"Geoffrey Trainor eh?" he said looking at the paper. It had the last known address in the Orange Block, near the border to the green block. Jason had to lay low, bullets were expensive, especially the Troll bullet and Jason didn't want to get into an unnecessary fight. Slowly and steadily he made his way through the neighbourhood, the occasional shockwave passing through his body and rattling his organs as two superpowers smashed together. He heard a dog's bark suddenly turn into a massive roar. He wasn't going that way.

The paper also highlighted that he had been involved with some seedy work, committing no less than 7 robberies in one day, thanks to his cloning ability. DMC gave Jason the low down on him, apparently he didn’t need friends when he could do everything himself. Sad fucker.

The address was coming up and Jason was being followed. Two guys and a girl. They had the orange apparel on and it made them blend in with the orange buildings. The gang leader needed to be consigned to the lowest block of hell. 

"All this damn orange is giving me a headache." Mordecai said as he slipped into an alley and swiveled his sniper rifle, flipping on the xray scope. These guys were amateurs, but that's what having a superpower meant. None of these guys had an ounce of brain power. The Orion would deal with them. The alley was just the right width too. "Lady luck seems to be smiling on me today."

He watched them as they piled into the alley and activated whatever ridiculous ability they had. Jason didn't even flinch as an energy blast singed the side of his mask. He fired his bullet into the ground at a 47.35 degree angle and an instant later the alley was filled with bright blue electricity, electrifying the trio. 

"That bullet cost more than you guys are worth." he said One of them, the girl, wearily got up "I'd stay down sugartits."

"Not while you're on our turf greenie!" she growled and her fists turned into giant metal mallets

"You're a moron. I'm DCS and unless you want me to make you number one priority you better sing like a bird. This gun is aimed straight for you and this one'll kill you. Just be glad I was in a good mood today." The rifle was still pointed to the ground but was done so quite deliberately. 

“DCS?!” She backed off a little, she knew that picking a fight with them was not a good idea.

“Yeah, now while you’re here, I need info. Geoffrey Trainor. Where is he?” Jason asked now pointing the rifle at her head.

“Wh-why?” she said looking down at her friends who were out cold but still breathing.

“Cos I’m going to invite him to tea, why the fuck do you think? I’m going to kill him.” Jason shouted

“I can’t let you do that. I know him and..”

“He worth dying for? You think he wouldn’t rat you out if the roles had been switched?” Mordecai fired and made a bullet whistle past her. She stood froze. “Tell me! Now!”

“He’s in that building!” She pointed to a building across the road from his old house ”He knows he’s being chased so he set up a clone in his old house and…” She knew what Geoff was like and knew that he’d have done the same but without the need of a threat.

“Set up an ambush. I expected that much. Fine, but I find out you’re lying then I got 4 acid bullets that’ll shoot into each of your limbs.” Jason growled. More than him, the girl was afraid of the organisation. Both of them knew that but it didn’t stop Jason from being…Jason. The girl picked up her fellow members and trundled off, leaving Mordecai to concentrate on his target.

“Seven clones at once. Even this could be a set up” he said as he climbed the ladder to get a better angle of the target. He first looked at the old house, the address given on his paper. Geoffrey was sat watching TV in front of a window. It was definitely too easy. Jason then trained his sights on the building the girl had told him about. A little less obvious; Jason looked at the movements of each person in the high rise on the side that was facing the house. One room stood out and the guy in it had same height as the clone in the house. Still, Jason was unsure he flipped open his phone and let out a little sigh as he saw the name “Siren”. He pressed dial.

“Yeah it’s me. I could use your assistance here, just leave the shooting to me.”


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 15, 2011)

*Arago Thorston*

The sun light was entering through the hole that the crystal of a broken window had in it, the wood mark around it kind of destroyed. The sun rays illuminating all the shadows inside the room that was pretty dark, as the light was reaching each corner of the place it could be noticed how the floor was a complete mess, it was old and rotten in some little parts, some other were broken though despite that it all was kind of clean. As the light reached an old bed  that was placed in a corner of the room a white hair cameout from inside the sheets "*Yawn*", a hand was the next what came out from the sheets and it removed them, allowing to see a white-haired young man wearing a black shirt and some underpants, his green eyes looking at the window as he frowned"it´s already morning...annoying". 

Minutes later the guy came out from a house, he had a green jacket on, the same black shirt, some jeans and some sneakers, a piece of cloth tied to his right wrist. The house was clearly old at sight, a part of the roof was destroyed and most of the windows were broken, a graffiti on the door with the word "die phenomenon""Let´s see what the hell does this place have for me today"he said to himself and began to walk.

He arrived to a mall , his stomach was begging for some food. He was walking straight without looking anywhere else, the eyes of the people on him. Men, women and children with a look of hate in their eyes while looking at the guy"Why is the scum looking at me?"he asked and frowned it was always the same, hatred everywhere directed at him. When he got enough, Arago stopped walking and looked around, his eyes intimidating most of the people there who looked to the ground once he had put his eyes on them"What are you looking scum? go and die somewhere else"he stated and then kept walking.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 15, 2011)

Jack rubbed his head slightly as he rose from he floor, a slightly broken down house lay around him mostly because he had been unable to fix it. Jack flinched a little bit as sunlight invaded his eyes, and he let out a rather loud yawn, “Morning already, eh?” Jack hopped up from the floor he had been sleeping on, he had taken a liking to sleeping on hard surfaces because they just worked out better for him. Jack looked around the house, and scratched his head slightly before a loud growl impaled his stomach, “Oof!” Jack sighed, and threw on his , and then opened the door to the outside world, “Time to grab some food, and then hopefully I get to see some interesting stuff today.”

Jack stepped off the bottom stair, and took off in a sprint down the street, passing by lots of houses that had obviously suffered from damage over time, because they had never been repaired or worked on in many years, but they still proved to be a safe living quarters irregardless of this fact. Jack arrived at a nearby convenience store, which happened to be a place he often went to in order to grab some food, or to be more precise he took what he wanted and left with it, since the store owner wouldn't just handily give him anything even if he threatened to kill the guy, Jack knew this first hand he had tried before hand to do so, but he didn't see any fun in doing that so he resorted to just stealing food instead.

“Well then, time to have some fun I suppose.” Jack grinned, gripping the currently fake sword that he held, “Time for Mayhem, Holy Bring!”


----------



## Vergil (Mar 16, 2011)

Club 7. Generation block

Minami

It’d been a week and Minami was having fun. Perhaps the most fun she had had since like ever. The nightclub was filled with single guys and really hot ones too. She’s been hit on a few times as she took centre stage on the dance floor and worked one of the poles. Thankfully all it took was a look from her and they’d either back away slowly in fear or they would start a fight with another guy that was looking at her. Her targets were never the single guys but the men…and women who were in a couple. 

“Whoo hoo!” she squealed as she spun around the pole, her skirt flying up and drawing attention to herself. Her gaze scanned for the ones that weren’t looking at her; the ones that were so into their other half that they couldn’t tear their eyes from each other. They were happy. She saw one couple and felt the love. Ah, it filled her heart with warm and fuzzies which she wanted to burn in a black fire and piss on. They didn’t deserve happiness. No-one did. 

She watched them and waited for the inevitable moment when the girl went to the bathroom. She pounced, spinning off her pole and ‘accidentally’ tripping over a chair and falling into his lap. He was probably a 7 out of 10. Not the greatest looking guy she’d ever seen but not bad. She figured he’s not had that many sexual partners judging by the way unrestrained way he was getting into his girlfriend. Or maybe he was just a passionate kinda guy, either way it worked.

“Oh! Hahaha! I am so sorry. Are you OK?” she laughed and jumped right up.

“I’m fine. Are you uh…” he started. Got him! She said with delight inside her mind. He was staring into her eyes which turned vertical and bright yellow. A sweet scent enveloped him and he fell in love with Minami.

“You.. you’re beautiful…” he said holding her hand and staring at her.

“You think so? I think you’re hot too, I think I love you.” She said getting close to him, pushing her body into his and stroking his hair. He could barely contain himself and flung himself into her lips and kissed her. His hands were all over her. So perfect!  One of Minami’s eyes were open as she saw the girlfriend coming back and standing over the pair. 

“Mi..Mike..? Who the fuck is…”

“Come on Mike. Follow the one you love.” Minami said getting up suddenly and walking away. Mike looked at her girlfriend and back at Minami. “I uh..” he said looking at the pair of them. Eye contact with Minami and the decision was made, he followed her like a puppy. The blonde girl friend chased after the pair and screamed a massive tirade of abuse and questions.

“Break up with  her if you want to be with me.” Minami said pulling him close and staring at him. “If you want me, tell her that you love me, Minami and that you never want to see her again.” she whispered hotly into his ear. She felt him crumble. He was utterly powerless. Whatever feelings he had for her were pale in comparison to the bliss he was feeling towards his puppet mistress.

“Jessica. It’s over. I love Minami. It just feels better with her…This is not easy…but I can’t be with you anymore.” Mike said. Minami grinned, the bst thing about this ability she found, was that the person still were themselves. They acted exactly like they would do only under the influence of their own overpowering emotion, which Minami was in control of.

“Please, Mike! Who is she? How did you…?” Jessica started

“Enough! You back off!” Minami said sternly. Jessica looked at her, who’s eyes changed once more. Disgust. This should tip the boat.

“Well fuck you both! Fuck you! I hate you! I can’t believe I’ve been with you this long, Mike! Ugh, you disgust me! You’re nothing but shit! Just…Just die!” she screamed and slapped him hard and spat at Minami. The white haired girl just giggled and groped her new toy and added insult to injury as she kissed him once more. Jessica stormed away and Minami felt joy. Pure happiness. It was the only thing that made her feel it. Seeing others suffer. It was so delightful. 

“Come on babe Let’s dance! Oh but first I need to know a couple of things…” Mike nodded and the pair headed to the dance floor, after taking his phone number and address. Minami watched him after two song. His expression changing from deep love to horror. He sped out of the club, grabbing at his phone. Minami laughed hard and continued to dance the night away.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 16, 2011)

Thomas Coats-

"The entrance exam for green block is today." He thought to himself, being in a block meant being recognized by someone... It meant learning how to bring your power to it's fullest state. "I must leave quickly." He stepped out his apartment door and rushed down the steps. "Where do you think you're going?" At the bottom of the steps were a few police officers. "Oh come on now." Thomas shook his head. "Honestly, Do you take me for a fool? You can't do anything to me. Your kind is far too weak." 

The policeman's eyes twitches. "YOU BRAT! We're just here to ask you about-" Before he could respond a massive boulder begins to roll down the steps. "S...SHIT RUN!" They break for their car and drive off quick as they can. "Hahahaha, fools!" 

Thomas hops on his bike and begins to ride it down the street.. His city was within the boundaries of the green block, so it was perfect for him. "I think this will be fun." He smirked.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 16, 2011)

*Liliana...*

“Mmmm...”  A soft moan escaped the woman as she sat on her bed.  “Just a little more...”  Lilly whispered heavily to the darkened room.  “Almost...” a metallic sound whistled in the darkness.  “Yes!” she exclaimed the final stroke ending.  Slowly she brought it close to her face and kissed it gently, her new dagger now sharpened with an edge that could slice through steel.  “Perfect.”  She grinned, the blade glinting with the minimal light coming from the lamp on the small table next to her.

Liliana smiled adoringly down at the weapons spanned out on the old worn comforter.  The room smell strongly of the sharp pungent scent of the oils she used to maintain her weapons, their metallic coatings bright against the dull red of the blanket.  Each held meaning for her, gifts from her mother such as the new dagger, or won off of a particularly good opponent.  There wasn't much but it was all she needed.  

It was only minutes later that a small red flashed from her bedside table followed by the muted ring of her phone.  Picking up the device and looked at the screen.  'Hunter' was the only word that showed.  Hitting the button a soft sigh escaped her as he began to speak.  “Yeah it’s me. I could use your assistance here, just leave the shooting to me.” 

Liliana listened to the short sentence then hit the button to end the call.  She didn't answer him, he knew she would be their quickly.  He was one of the few people that Lilly respected and could depend on, just like he could depend on her.  Lilly had overheard the mission he had been sent on, she knew where to find him.

It didn't take her but a few moments place the weapons on her body.  Two large daggers, one on each hip, and the sub-machine gun strapped to her back.  Though she felt the best with them around, with her it was her hands she relied on the most, it added to her stealth.

Less than ten minutes had elapsed before walked quietly down the street, her head looking in every direction.  First searching for danger, secondly for the Hunter.  Just as her foot seemed to enter the space in front of an alley Lilly heard a soft whistle, one she knew well.  “Can't seem to do a job on your own?  Or did you just miss me?”  a small smile flitted across her mouth as she walked toward him a hand on her hip.  

*Vandaldi...*

“This way.” the voice that spoke was deep and sultry, one that any man would love to hear whispering in his ear.

“I specifically remember it being this way.”  The answer was shrill and a hand jerked pointing the opposite direction.

“How would you know?  Were you even awake or paying attention when we were there last?”

“Please stop...”  the free hand rubbed at the woman's brow.

“Seriously!  We need to get going!  I'm hungry...”

“I'm not eating out of a damn dumpster again!”  the first voice now held a tinge of anger.

“I...I...um...”

“Oh spit it out.”

“Nothing...”

Two people passed by the arguing voices drawing their attention.  Though looking they only saw one singular woman.  She was of medium height and seemed to be deep in conversation.  “What are you looking at?”  Vanessa snapped causing the pair to step wide eyed in a different direction.  “Assholes.”  she mumbled then looked around.  “Now.  I specifically remember it being that way.”

“Let's just go that way and see what we find then go from there.”

“Sounds good to me.”

“Yeah that is because you are getting your way again!”

“That is the way it should be.”  The expressions on the woman's face transformed with each sentence, running an expanse of emotions.  Straightening her shoulders she began to walk down the street.  

“Oh look!  A kitten!”  A childish voice exclaimed and she turned from the street to the alleyway.  “Ahh...come here kitty kitty kitty!”  Heidi bent putting out her hand.

“That's not a kitten...”

“Yes it is.”

“Nope!  That's a rat!”

“A what?”

“A rat.”

“FUCK!”  The childish voice screamed and she jumped up glowing a bright florecent yellow.  “Why didn't you say something sooner.”

“Because I like to make you scream.”  She laughed deeply and turned back toward the street.  “Now stop talking so we don't look completely crazy.”

“To late for that.”

“What?!”

“Nothing...”  People seemed to avoid Vandaldi even if she was too busy to realize it.


----------



## Narurider (Mar 16, 2011)

Isaac Clarkson

Isaac stood leaning against a wall watching the crowd go by. He looked at every face, none were the one he was looking for. He did this every day and every day he still didn't see her.
Isaac often wondered if he should just give up. After all it had been a year since he'd last seen Mia. She had also seen him transform into a monster and go on a rampage in a town. Sure he was looking for her at the time but she'd still seen him kill.
Mia was a gentle soul and that must have been terrible for her to watch. Isaac thought she might have just ran away because of that, instead of that she'd just got lost like he always hoped was what had happened. Still, he was sure to find her eventually...hopefully.

Mia Clarkson DCS

Mia sat outside watching the birds and the clouds. She had a job she had to do but she was sure it could wait 5 minutes. This was how she spent most of her days: sitting outside watching animals and the clouds. She could just relax.
Mia saw a few people walk by. One boy and two girls. Mia watched them as they walked by and noticed the boy was fidgeting.
Mia was amazed someone people didn't notice things like that most of the time. Maybe most people do notice but don't know what it means.
_Guess its about time to get to work_ Mia thought, stood and slowly started to walk.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 16, 2011)

Zack-

The DCS member marches into the lieutenants office. "What did you need sir?" He asks, the man before him was rather young, he had black hair slicked back and wore glasses, over his right eye was a single scar that caused his eye to become cloudy. "Yes, I wanted to ask you a question." Zack nodded. "Excellent, Now then, How many cursed ones are there?" Zack shrugged. "Exactly, I've connected with the Demon Monitoring Squad and they too have no answer. You see, we are only one section of a whole, The entire world is doing what we are doing, capturing freaks of nature." 

He leaned back in his chair. "But, where do you think the problem is Zack? Where do you think we should Start?" Zack shrugged again. "Please, take a guess." Zack rubbed the back of his head. "Uh, the blocks?" He said nervously. "Yes Zack!" the Lt. smiled. "We've been going too easy on them as of late don't you think? I think it's time we do something more... daring. Instead of attacking them openly i want to form a team." Zack blinked. "A team?" The lt. Nodded. "Yes, we will form a team in order to infiltrate the blocks and find out where all the members live. Then, we can strike when they are at their weakest. But for this, we will need to collaborate with the DMS."

Zack nodded. "So we form a team with the DMS in order to have their trackers place tracers on the block members right?" The Lt. Nodded once more. "Indeed Zack, you catch on quickly." Zack nods. "Thank you sir, but what do you want me to do?" The lt. smirked. "I want you to go and try our for Green Block, we shall provide you with a new ID and clothes so that you fit in." Zack nods. "Thank you sir."


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 16, 2011)

*Arago*

The guy kept walking until he arrived to a store, there was not really different than outside since he was one of the few "cursed" as they are called, of the neighborings. He quickly began to take the few things he was going to buy and went over the one attending*"Y-you w-will pay for that, right?"*the young man in charge of the store said, Arago just frowned, he had powers but he was not a robber"Shut up"he said as the guy stepped back but Arago only left some money n the desk and left.

While he was walking he began to eat the chips he just bought, it was not nutritive but at least his gut wouldn´t be empty, his next destination was no other but the test to enter the Green block, probably the only place where he could feel comfortable.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 16, 2011)

*Jason Mordecai*

“I missed you. Yeah that’s it. I missed you and that smart ass mouth of yours. OH Good God I don’t know how I’ve managed to survive without you!” he said dramatically whilst keeping his eyes on the target. “Still at least you don’t smell as bad as the others I’ve had to work with.”

Jason pointed to the building. “You’ve read about that guy right? Can clone himself up to seven times. The guy in the house is an obvious bait. There’s a guy on the 6th floor with his hand on a switch. I think it’s to blow the house up, thing is I don’t think he’s the real Geoffrey Trainor either, but I could be wrong. Only way I can find out is to track him. You can get in and out without being seen. Put this tracker on him and we’ll follow 6th floor. Check out this little bit of fun; if one of his clones ‘die’ then it hurts him like hell. Apparently to avoid that he has to merge back with the clones.”


“All you got to do is plant this tracer on the guy on the 6th floor. Once he figures no-one is gonna take the bait, he’ll go back to the original and merge with him. Then I’ll shoot his stupid ass. You got all that or do you want me to right it down in crayon?” Jason looked back briefly at Lillith with his smirk.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 16, 2011)

Brock-

The large mans alarm went off. "Oh! It's time!" He leaps out of bed and slams his hand down on his alarm, destroying it in an instant. "Ah... I... meant to do that..." He coughs and rushes over to his closet, throwing on some clothes and rushing out of his house. As he rushes into the street a man on a motorcycle screams at him, Brock turns and throws his right arm out, stopping the motorcycle and sending the man flying over him. 

"Ah! Sorry! I thought you were challenging me!" He laughed, rubbing the back of his head. "YOU'RE A FREAK!!!" The man shouts, running off, his helmet still on. "Ah... Your bike!" Brock shouts. "KEEP IT FREAK!!!!" the man shouts. "Gee... That guy is nice." Brock nods and hops on the bike, driving off down the street at an incredible speed. "HOW CAN YOU EVEN DRIVE THAT FAST!?!?!?" The man shouts as he sees Brock zoom past.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 17, 2011)

*Arago*

The white-haired young man was hurrying up a little, he took a shortcut by turning on a corner and then walk through some alleys, he was still with that serious expression of his in his face, as if he were angry for something though it was the natural expression of his face. as he turned in a new corner, he was able to see a bunch of guys bothering another little one who clearly was younger than them. He felt something strange about the kid, as if he was not normal, probably a cursed one like him? Arago walked towards them.

"Hey you brats, get out of the way" he said with a threatening tone of voice, one of them turned to look at him*"uh? don´t talk to us as if you were an adult or something shithead or we will kill you"* the guy said, by his look a fifteen years old kid, some of them with weapons such as bats, tubes and two of them had knifes"Didn´t you hear me? I told you all to get out of the way" Arago said now looking straight in the eyes of the guy who seemed to be the leader*"Fuck you"*the guy said and tried to stab Arago though the cursed guy was faster and landed his fist in the face of the guy making him to step back and even fall to to the ground knocked out."You son of a bitch!"the other 5 yelled and charged against Arago.

"Hey kid, you better get out of here"the white-haired guy said and then threw the chips he bought over the kid, who apparently was around 8 to 10 years old"or I´ll kick your ass"he said, the boy nodded and ran away, on the ground and leaning against the wall,  all the guys were lying knocked out"scum".

After the little incident, it took some minutes more to arrive to a massive abandoned warehouse, he was still frowning, apparently the way they decide who enters the block and who doesn´t was through as tournament...probably he will have some hard times.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 17, 2011)

Brock-

The massive man arrived at the green block just before the glasses wearing Thomas Coats and the white haired Arago. "S...So... Big..." His eyes widened as he looked up at the forty foot doors. "How do you get it..?" He blinked, grabbing a hold of the doors and pulling. "Nnnngggghhh! It wont budge!" At that moment Thomas had arrived. "Will you please get out of my way, I don't like being late." Brock blinked. "Ah, Sure!" He rubbed the back of his head and stepped away. 

Thomas put one hand on the door and began to push.... "It's locked." Thomas coughed and brushed off his clothes. "Oh?" Brock blinked. "I can fix that!" He smiled. "How do you plan on-" BAM!!!! Brock slammed his motorcycle against the door. "Ah... it didn't open...." He blinked. "DON'T JUST DO THINGS RANDOMLY!" Thomas shouts. "Oh... Sorry, I thought it would open." He laughed. 

"Maybe if we knock...." Brock rubbed his chin. "Look, Knocking won't work! You just slammed a motorcycle against it, if that doesn't work-" Knock,Knock, Knock-knock, knock.... from the inside, Knock-Knock, could be heard. "Very good! Welcome!" A little slit opened. "Oh? It worked!" Brock smiled. "I.. I don't believe this..." Thomas facepalmed.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 20, 2011)

*Liliana...*

“Don't worry.  The way you talk it might as well been written in crayon.”  Liliana smirked and pushed Jason's head gently out of the way so she could look through the scope.  Before her a green silhouette could be seen through the walls of the run-down building, one that years early would have been condemned then razed, only now it was a place of sanctuary to some strange creatures.   

Lilly preferred to think of these new citizens as creatures, giving the mark of humanity would make her job slightly harder and give credence to their very existence in her mind.  “Simple enough.”  she said pulling her head away from the weapons eye piece.  “Give me a few minutes.”  

Sauntering slowing toward the mouth of the alley, Liliana let her eyes peruse the area.  For the moment all was quiet with a minimal amount of people wandering the street.  Casually she walked a few doors down, then crossed the street, and then entered behind one of the apparently abandoned houses.  Though one could only assume it had only the normal tenants of rats and cockroaches.

Once behind the buildings Liliana's paced spend up dramatically.  She moved silently from one backyard to another, the grass beneath her feet barely bending the blades of dried grass, not a sound issuing from her.  Once behind the dwelling she slowed, tried the door that led to the small common area.  Surprisingly enough it opened though swung heavily on tired hinges, only a soft groan bidding her enter.

Moving swiftly she climbed the stairs, careful to stay on the edge, pressed against the wall, to avoid unneeded squeaking from the rotting wood.  At each landing she peered around before moving hire.  The glimpse through Jason's scope had already told her where and how many creatures occupied the building, she wasn't overly concerned of being discovered.

Arriving at the six floor landing, Lilly slowed her paced, counting the doors down the hall, making sure that she used the right one.  She only had one chance to make this work, a mistake could cost her the most valuable of possessions, her life.

Digging into her pocket Liliana pulled the miniscule tracer, her mind quickly gauging the best spot to plant the device.  Then she was there.  'I'll take what is behind door number 7.'  the soft voice in her mind replied, noticing that it wasn't latched.  'This will help.' she thought, now definitely agreeing that this was only a clone, one that was expecting trouble.

Air filled her lungs as Lilly took a deep breath, visualizing the scene that she saw before.  Placing her hand on the door she rushed into the hallway to the opening of the room, spotted him and ran toward the back of the man.  The tracer landed just above the hairline on the back of his neck.

“Ow!  What the hell!”  His hand clamped over the spot.  “Damn bugs.”  He growled instinctively turning around then yelped in surprise.  A wall mounted ironing board clattered to the ground, it's latches apparently giving away in a cloud of dust and noise.  “Fuck.” he mumbled turning back to his job.  Oblivious to the woman now moving back down the stairs.

Following the route she used to get their she arrived at the street and moved the opposite direction coming through the door next to Jason.  “There.  Now maybe you can do your job right for once.”  Lilly smirked again and stood next to the 'Hunter' deciding to stick around in case he might need assistance again.


----------



## Narurider (Mar 20, 2011)

Isaac pushed himself off the wall and ran._I better get going. Don't want to miss the entrance exam now do I?_He ran through the crowd hearing people mumbling to themselves.
Isaac saw a girl suddenly step in front of him and he ended up slamming into her. As they fell he saw she had blonde hair.
_Who the hell did that!?_ Mia thought as she fell to the ground. She hit the ground and finally got a proper look at who had ran into her.
Isaac blinked as he looked straight at Mia. "Mia?" Isaac said, "Is that really you?"
"Of course it's me!" Mia shouted, "Who else looks as amazing as me?"
Mia giggled as Isaac shook his head. "I see you've become very modest Mia," Isaac remarked.
"Hey what's that supposed to mean!" Mia yelled.
"Oh nothing," Isaac struggled not to laugh as Mia got very angry before remembering where he had been going, "Oh Mia I've got to go to the Green Block's warehouse. Want to come with?"
"Wait an minute," Mia's face suddenly went very serious, "You're going to Green Block? I'm sorry Isaac I can't go with you."
"What?" Isaac asked, "Why not?"
"I'm DCS."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 21, 2011)

Green Block-

Thomas and Brock entered the block, being lead in by a blond haired man. "Welcome to the green block try outs!" He lead them to a table within the warehouse... "Now, just fill out these papers saying you wont hold us responsible and that you do this of your own free will and we'll be all set!" He smiled. "Why do we have to fill these out?" Thomas asks. "Well, you see...." He coughed. "Its a legal issue..." Thomas shook his head and signed the paper, Brock merely wrote a big X on his. "Excellent!" The man took the papers and are them quickly. "My power allows me to exact control over your agreements, you are now unable to hold us responsible for any damages you might acquire for the duration of this tournament~" 

Thomas just facepalmed. "Really... you went that far?" The man nodded. "Brilliant right!?" "No." Thomas sighed and walked off. "Let's just get this over with." "We can't! Not everyone has arrived yet! We still have an hour before the tournament begins! Take a seat and have a snack!"


----------



## Narurider (Mar 21, 2011)

Isaac

Isaac ran. Mia may have been his sister and he may have been looking for her a long time but Isaac's instincts told him to run. And Isaac almost always did what they told him to do.
"Wait come back!" Mia yelled.
Isaac ignored her, continued running and pushed anyone in his way. He ran as fast as he could, almost hitting a few walls while going around corners, to where he'd been going in the first place. Green Block try outs.
He finally saw the warehouse in the distance and people being led in. He ran and almost tripped as he skidded to a stop at the warehouse. Isaac fell to the ground, gasping for breath.
"Never...running...ever...again," Isaac gasped.

Mia

"Wait come back!" Mia yelled.
Mia watched as Isaac ran away, pushing through the crowd. She started to cry. She'd finally found Isaac, her brother who'd looked after her for so long, and he'd ran away. Just because she was in DCS.
"He didn't even let me explain why I joined," Mia sobbed.
The whole crowd around her seemed to look at her then each other, expecting someone else to do something to comfort her.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 21, 2011)

*Arago*

He stood outside the building for some minutes after Brock and Thomas entered the place, he heard that the method to select who would enter to the Green block was through a fighting tournament. He was good at fighting, no doubt about it but he was wondering how many opponents could he be able to defeat without using his power."hmp..."that was the only thing that came out from his mouth before entering the place. As he entered, the same blond guy of before lead him and made him to sign some papers.

After that Arago went over and took a sit in front of Brock, he also took a snack...The tournament was about to begin.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 21, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Arago*
> 
> He stood outside the building for some minutes after Brock and Thomas entered the place, he heard that the method to select who would enter to the Green block was through a fighting tournament. He was good at fighting, no doubt about it but he was wondering how many opponents could he be able to defeat without using his power."hmp..."that was the only thing that came out from his mouth before entering the place. As he entered, the same blond guy of before lead him and made him to sign some papers.
> 
> After that Arago went over and took a sit in front of Brock, he also took a snack...The tournament was about to begin.



Brock watched the new man enter and take a sear before him... "Hi, I'm brock!" His hand shot up, the massive man was quite friendly, though the two he was with seemed rather... Not. Though there was another one before them, one who looked a bit out of breath. "Hi! I'm Brock!" He waved to the new guy, though he seemed a bit out of it and rather unfriendly. "Come on~ We're all gonna be in the same block right! We should be friendly!" He smiled. 

"There is no 100% Chance you will all join!" A voice comes from the darkness, the men look up to see a small box in the middle of the ceiling. "I am the blocks leader, The one who decides if you join or not." The voice was that of a females... "Oooh! Are you gonna fight us!?" Brock smiled. "No... You.... Who let this idiot in?" The voice was hushed, as if she was trying to not let that part be heard.... "I mean... Ignore what you heard! no you will be fighting each other... soon as the rest arrive!" Brock nodded. "I'll just drink my tea then!"


----------



## Narurider (Mar 21, 2011)

Isaac walked in to the warehouse and filled out the papers, notting even listening to why he had to. Isaac walked over to the others and pretty much fell into a seat. He slowly adjusted the way he was sitting so he wasn't just slumping over his chair.
He looked at the others and thought the only one he should be worried about was the white haired one. His appearance was a bit intimidating to perfectly honest. Then there was the fact that Isaac had absolutely no idea what anybody else here's ability was.
_"I'm DCS"_
Isaac couldn't believe Mia of all people was part of DCS. She was so gentle,kind and caring. How could she work for them of all people?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 31, 2011)

Marshall Law

The street punk made his way to the warehouse, he signed up for the tournament and he was ready to kick some ass. It wasn't that long ago that he discovered his abilities, but with his natural survival skills and combat experience, supplemented with the power of that tattoo of his. 
He looked down, by his will the tattoo swam across his skin with ease and came into view on his palm. The flaming skull that somehow allowed him to manifest the emblazed bone weapons,

It would be all he needed to win this thing, as soon as this would be over he'd challenge the head, then the heads of the other blocks and he would be damn king of this town.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 31, 2011)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Marshall Law
> 
> The street punk made his way to the warehouse, he signed up for the tournament and he was ready to kick some ass. It wasn't that long ago that he discovered his abilities, but with his natural survival skills and combat experience, supplemented with the power of that tattoo of his.
> He looked down, by his will the tattoo swam across his skin with ease and came into view on his palm. The flaming skull that somehow allowed him to manifest the emblazed bone weapons,
> ...



Jack Dawson had also arrived, rounding off the teams nicely. "Very well. This seems to be the right number." A man steps forward, he wears a black suit with red tie and his black hair is slicked back. "Well, our first two contestants shall be Mr, Coats and Mr. Law, if you two would please step towards the center of the building the ring will be up in a moment." The men made his way to the center, followed by Thomas and Marshall. The three men made it to the center of the building and the man in the suit raised his hand up. "Ring GO!" Slamming is palm into the ground, a 20/20 square foot of earth moved up so that it was raised four feet, an intricate web of stone began to form a ten foot cage around the men, with the suited man inside. 

"The rules are simple, If you are knocked out of the ring, you lose. If you you give up, you lose, if you are rendered unconscious, you lose. If you kill your opponent, you lose. Now on the count of three... One, Two... Three... BEGIN!"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 31, 2011)

*Jason Mordecai*

The tracer had been planted on the target, now all they had to do was follow from a distance. Jason's scope was good over a decent distance, so kept on the rooftops.

"Sure, stick around. Maybe you can actually learn a thing or two." he said to his partner. The target started to move, satisfied that nothing was going to happen. The pair followed, bounding across the small gaps between the buildings, Mordecai keeping a close watch on him, through the ttracking device. 

They were however still in a hostile part of town. The only plce they really felt not as tense was the generation block, which at least asked questions before flying off the handle. This block however gave no such courtesy, as Lillith and Mordecai soon found out.

"You're a long way from home Demon hunters." A massive caucasian guy with a golden laurel on his head said, a smug look on his face. He wore a toga, that was enough for Mordecai not want to take a second look.

"We're not after you and your pathetic crew Purseman." Mordecai said still looking at the device. It's range was good for 5 miles and Trainors pathetic moped was easy to keep up with, especially with Lillith, however they could not stand around for too long

"It's Perseus! As in like after Greek Mythology!" he yelled

"I don't care if it's off Rapunzel, you need to back the fuck off before we make you our priority." Jason's hands were as fast as lightning and his sniper rifle was pointed squarely at his forehead. This was one of the lieutenants to the Olympus gang, called as such for their fascination with the Greek mythos, they seeked out only people with abilities that matched their specifications.

"Lillith! You still decline to join us? We told you that if you were to speak with Hephaestus he could easily make you into a man, then you could be Hermes! Your lightning speed would make you a perfect candidate all you would have to do is give up your pesky womanhood. Come! Join us!" he said as if it were the most natural thing to do

Mordecai smirked. "Go for it, then I could kick you in the balls and see how you like it."


----------

